# Need some advice.



## jnewing (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey all, so I'm in need of a little advice. 

I used to be really into bows as a child/teenager growing up outdoors all the time. When I was young my father first gave me a practice bow and then later on he handed me down his longbow that I still use today. I do a lot of recreational archery as well as limited hunting. 

Recently I decided I would like to invest and get myself a good compound bow I live in a very remote area and there are NO shops that sell bows even close to me (nearest is 5 hours drive) so I'm going to have to order and have it shipped and I'm looking for advice on a few things, 

a) single cam or twin cam? what are the advantages/disadvantages of each
b) price is not really an issue for me but are some brands better than others?
c) I also noticed on a lot of sites when looking at the bow specs they say "hand" are they referring to my draw hand? or the hand i grip the bow with?
d) Any other advice / tips / do & don'ts?

I should also add, does anyone have any choices for a good compound bow package? Links?

Thanks in advance for any advice and tips.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

To answer you questions. Single or dual cam or hybrid cam is all preference each have their own feel and characteristics. I would for sure only look at bows with adjustable draw lengths meaning you can change the draw length without having to buy anything. Example Mathews single cams have draw specific cams by 1/2". New cam would cost 75 or used for around 40. Can really add up if you make a mistake and buy the wrong dl. No brand is really any better then the next no matter what you read on here. Each brand is different but not necessarily better. The hand is referring to the hand you draw with or hand on the string. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnewing (Oct 8, 2012)

This is a huge help thank you. Now just to find a good place to buy a bow online and pref. in Canada.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Buying online is tough as most of the better companies want you to buy from a pro shop only. Can always look at used or for the companies that sell online pse is probably the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

One of the best places to buy a now online is the AT Classifieds.


----------



## jnewing (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the help etc... I ended up finding a great place in Ontario called The Archers Nook, talked with the staff there they were super helpful and a wealth of information. Ended up getting everything I need from them, I would highly recommend them to anyone, they are located in London, Ontario.

I'm setup and shooting and loving every moment of it!


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Jnewing
I am not a coach, so take this with a grain of salt. I think you did the right thing going to a pro shop. Based on the questions you asked, you sound very new to the sport again. To this day, I still look for good shops and pick their brains as a check of mine. Some shops just want to make a sale, others, really want to help. If you found a good one, they are money and enjoyment in your pocket. I hope you enjoy the sport and don't get frustrated when you read posts about guys hitting ants at 100 yards, they take a little salt too.

Ches.


----------



## jnewing (Oct 8, 2012)

Ches said:


> Jnewing
> I am not a coach, so take this with a grain of salt. I think you did the right thing going to a pro shop. Based on the questions you asked, you sound very new to the sport again. To this day, I still look for good shops and pick their brains as a check of mine. Some shops just want to make a sale, others, really want to help. If you found a good one, they are money and enjoyment in your pocket. I hope you enjoy the sport and don't get frustrated when you read posts about guys hitting ants at 100 yards, they take a little salt too.
> 
> Ches.


Yes it was 100% worth it finding a good shop, even if it was 12 hours drive away. I would highly recommend this is anyone who's just starting to shoot or shoot again. I've shot a longbow and a recurve since I was a kid, however even with that experience I can say first hand a compound is a different beast. Very glad I did it and very glad it was recommended. They even gave me a toll free number for the shop to call and ask anything, anytime.


----------

